# Pregnant doe with pus coming from vulva.



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a pregnant Nigi doe that is due sometime in late Feb, and I noticed a few days ago that her vulva looked 'messy.' Looked like there was some greenish white pus sort of half dried on there with maybe a tinge of blood. Other than that she has been totally normal, eating and staying with the herd. It was just a tiny bit so I figured maybe it had just gotten dirty or something, but I have been keeping an eye on her and today I saw that there is definitely pus coming out of there.

Does this mean she is aborting? Or could she have some sort of infection? Should I go ahead and hit her with some Pen G or Bio-mycin just in case.

Going to go out and get a temp now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That could be her plug, some does will start to lose it up to 6 weeks from delivery, others not til right before.
If her temp is in normal range...101-103 I personally wouldn't start an antibiotic.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I really dont think thats her plug. If shes due in late Feb then shes got more then a month to go. It maybe a cist but Im not sure.. Greenish white goo doesnt sound normal.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

My Lamancha had a discharge for about a month and a half before giving birth . . .like Liz said, if she doesn't have a temp, she's probably just losing her plug. 

BTW, does it smell bad at all?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz....take her temp.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I took her temp and it was 102.2, within normal range. The discharge is not heavy, she just has about a teaspoon of greenish-tinged white stuff sort of stuck there on her vulva. I cleaned it off once and it came back...was thinking it could be an infection so I figured I would give her 2.5 cc of LA-200 for about 3 days to see if it clears up.

I really hope she's not losing her kids, because I was really looking forward to seeing what she produced. She is a nice Piddlin Acres doe out of a MCH mamma and this will be her first kidding since I bought her as a first freshener. She didn't having any problems kidding last time, and hasn't seemed to have any trouble so far this time around either...then this pops up. Ugh.

I just hope one of the other brats didn't slam her too hard...that the crazy weather didn't do something. We had warm weather with tons of rain, then an arctic front where I had to haul hot water in buckets out just to give them something to drink when their troughs froze, now it is in the 70's again and more rain. So frustrating!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

she sounds ok. if it was streaming or reddish *this is my oppinion from a abortion i experienced* and if it doesn't smell bad and she doesn't have a fever, I think she's good. I'd just keep checking her temp for the next few days.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

No idea what it smells like...not sure that I can make myself stick my nose anywhere near that region. I mean, what am I supposed to tell my neighbors if they see me sniffing my goats' rears? :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=674

dont give LA-200 to preggo does



> she sounds ok. if it was streaming or reddish *this is my oppinion from a abortion i experienced* and if it doesn't smell bad and she doesn't have a fever, I think she's good. I'd just keep checking her temp for the next few days.


 I have to agree with Talitha .....on this...


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually, if you read the full post, it says:

Almost none of this is true for using oxytet in the goat. In picking
out what is correct, birth defects are most likely to occur if drugs are
used in the first 30 days of a doe's pregnancy. It is not about
trimester. The dose for abortion prevention, when using Biomycin which is
less painful, is 1 cc per 20 lb given once weekly , SQ,until the doe
kids. 

----------

What I've read on the subject in the past seems to suggest that the "birth defect" in question was something along the lines of yellowing of the teeth and that the risk was only early on. Since she is about 4 months along, I figure the risk is pretty low at this point and acceptable compared to losing the doe to infection.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I definately wouldn't recommend giving LA 200. She sounds fine to me. You can always take a pic and post it here so we can see. Most of us have had our fair share of preggy does so would probably be able to tell you if this is just normal discharge or something else. I have noticed with a lot of my does that they will get a milky stringy goo every once in awhile, clear up until a month before their due date. This is totally normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she isn't running a temp... I wouldn't shoot her up with it.... :hug: 

I always shy away from it... because it is so conflicted ....it is just my opinion ..I myself wouldn't attempt it....at any stage of pregnancy.... But... she is your goat and your decision to make... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive given LA 200 during pregnancy -- its is actually the treatment if they have Clyamadia (sp?) so that they dont abort. So to me it has to be safe just my :2cents:

As to the doe in question -- you will knwo if it smells bad since you have cleaned it you have been near enough to the region. When my doe had a vaginal infection it smelled.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I really hope you guys are right, I don't want to lose her or her babies so it would be great if it were just some weird discharge and no biggy. This doesn't look like the usual clear, mucous-y stuff I've seen with my other does last season, though, it looks just like pus. I will try to snap a pic in the morning if I can get her to hold still.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

maybe you could post a pic of it?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I've had SEVERAL does with a slight discharge even up to two months out. I've also noticed the usually white-ish clear discharge will somtimes gain a greenish tint as it dries. I'ld definantly not give antibiotics since she is acting fine and no fever... watch her to be sure, but sounds like that's just her normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a doe that is a FF...that is almost 4.5 months along ...she has a "light" green color... at her vulva area....she is acting ...eating normal.... I won't worry ...unless... she starts acting off...... :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ive given LA 200 to pregnant does before. But it sounds like normal pregnancy mucus to me.
beth


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds normal. I had a doe with a discharge about 4 weeks out and just kidded without any issues. Kids are just great. 

I would watch for any changes, but I wouldn't give her LA 200. Mostly because it doesn't sound like she needs it. Good luck and try to post picture. People here have a good eye for trouble.

Connie


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I checked her again this morning, still acting normal...eating, drinking, pooing. Her vulva is still kind of crusty looking, but it doesn't have the big clump of stuff hanging on there anymore. Going to just keep an eye on her and hold off on giving any meds unless she spikes a temp, separates from the herd, etc...

I do need to go ahead and give them all their CAE shots soon, though, just to make sure they all have it about 4 wks before kidding. I hate giving that stupid shot because it always makes a big lump no matter how careful you are....especially crappy when you show your goats. This time I am thinking of trying out the tip that I got from the folks at Pecan Hollow, they give their CAE shots IM in the back leg so they don't have to worry about the lumps.

We'll have to see if that works any better...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

do you mean CD&T shots?

I actually have never had a goat get a lump from the CD&T shot- I just give it in the loose skin over the ribs


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Oops, yep, I mean CD&T...duh! 

Yeah, in the past I have always given them in the loose skin on the ribs, just behind the elbow. Read and re-read and followed every tip I have ever seen and it still makes a lump. So far they have all gone away, but it seems to take FOREVER and I am always nervous that it might be permanent or that it might stick around long enough to still be there when I go to a show.

I mentioned this to Gary at Pecan Hollow and asked for tips on how to do it without making the lump and he said they never bother with doing it under the skin anymore, they just do it IM and have never had any problems. So, on this round I think I will call them up and ask for a couple of tips/techniques and try it out to see if it works better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> shots IM in the back leg so they don't have to worry about the lumps.


 Just be careful not to hit the... sciatic nerve in the back leg :hug:


----------

